# KKF Butcher Knife Project is happening!



## Dave Martell

Ok so this project *almost 2 years* in the making and nothing solid has been done to move forward, lots of talk and designing but no steel on the bench. 

The plan is to make the first step now and get the ball rolling.



I will do batches/runs of these knives first....

1. 12" Scimitar - 52100 $399

2. Boning Knife - 52100 $250

Handles (will be wood) and specific construction will be Dave's choice. :spiteful:



I'm an antique knifenut from way back and appreciate the older patterns and slight variations in the more traditional ways that knives were designed and made years ago. The KKF butcher knives will have an old feeling to them, possibly distressed, or pre-patina'd even but will be new made from modern steel and heat treat. I'm looking to provide old school flavor combined with modern metallurgy and construction techniques. :thumbsup:


I'm thinking about making only what is ordered (like limited runs of specific patterns), taking 50% deposit at the time of ordering for steel and wood purchasing and getting going on setting this up for start up after my current orders are filled. And by the way, my current knife orders are going to start moving along a hell of a lot quicker here real soon so this isn't an issue for me to be concerned with. By doing this I'm setting up my work schedule for the foreseeable future and this is a good thing.

If you'd be interested in ordering a knife (or knives) from this run please post your interest and I'll get with you on sending you an invoice. 

Thanks,
Dave


PS - there will be other knife types in the butcher line coming out later on down the line, we have lots of plans for some unique offerings.


----------



## TB_London

Any chance of pics of intended profiles?


----------



## kalaeb

Especially a profile pic of the boning knife.

I have wanted this for a long time....just need to decide which one, but I am in.


----------



## Dave Martell

Of course you want to see pics....I'll work on it.


----------



## Namaxy

Interested! Most likely boning.


----------



## Dave Martell

I wanted to ask you guys are you more interested in a traditional straight edged boning knife (where the curve only exists at the tip) or more of a trimming knife (same length but slight curve along the entire length)?

Also, there's the skinning knife that's a bit longer and wider and that's all curve (sort of a mini-scimitar). This will be made on the next round.


----------



## Dave Martell

I forgot to mention that the handles will be very old school traditional looking yet smoothed over for a nice un-blocky feel.


----------



## kalaeb

Dave Martell said:


> I wanted to ask you guys are you more interested in a traditional straight edged boning knife (where the curve only exists at the tip) or more of a trimming knife (same length but slight curve along the entire length)?
> 
> Also, there's the skinning knife that's a bit longer and wider and that's all curve (sort of a mini-scimitar). This will be made on the next round.



More trimming here, but I can go both ways,just excited to see it going.


----------



## Namaxy

kalaeb said:


> More trimming here, but I can go both ways,just excited to see it going.



+1. I'd be more interested in the trimming style.


----------



## Dave Martell

The trimming style is what I want to make but I figure that this is a good time to ask.

Please keep the opinions coming though.


----------



## ThEoRy

Anybody have a link to the old thread? I'm leaving work and can't look it up.


----------



## brainsausage

I do the majority of my trimming with a petty, so I think I'd personally prefer less curve.


----------



## ecchef

Dave Martell said:


> Also, there's the skinning knife that's a bit longer and wider and that's all curve (sort of a mini-scimitar).



Like a breaking knife? Carbon only?


----------



## Dave Martell

ThEoRy said:


> Anybody have a link to the old thread? I'm leaving work and can't look it up.




Here's the earlier thread where we first started talking about the Butcher Set. Here is where it kinda starts.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/241-Help-to-Design-a-Forum-Knife!/page10

And here is the other thread started after we decided to go with the butcher set idea.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/438-Butcher-Knife-Set-KKF-Member-Project


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> Like a breaking knife? Carbon only?




I picture a breaking knife as a bull nose, is that what you're talking about?


----------



## Carl

+1 on trimming knife


----------



## JohnnyChance

Finally!


----------



## cookinstuff

12" 52100 scimitar, sign me up for one when you are doing this! Great idea Dave.


----------



## WildBoar

A scimitar would be great! Plaese add me to the list.


----------



## chuck239

Dave,

I'm interested. Just want to see what the knives are going to look like.

-Chuck


----------



## Salty dog

I did this a while ago. It might make a good reference.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Could you make a # 13 and hold it for me ? I should be back on my feet in a few months? I could donate some stabilized extinct American chestnut, it was a very popular wood 100 years ago.


----------



## dough

i hope you go with a design similar to saltys pictures rather then bullnose. just not a big fan of using bullnose tip... they just feel clumsy to me.


----------



## Dave Martell

A scimitar (steak knife) with a 12" blade is what we're going to make first along with a boning knife. 


Thanks for the sketches Salty!


----------



## mmingio2

12" scimitar


----------



## ecchef

Which profile?


----------



## barramonday

I would like a " bull nose " , I've always used one of these. 
The extra metal up front seems to help keep portioning cuts as even as possible . I also like using the extreme curve in the front for trimming the chain and small pieces of membrane from the bottom sides of whole beef loins ( porterhouse or ribeye ).
Having some sort of finger guard and a non slippery handle would be essential features for a busy pro kitchen.

Very interested to see what ever you come up with Dave...


----------



## mmingio2

Any status change here? 

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Dave Martell

Hi Matt, the hold up is in getting the steel in the correct sizes. I'm looking to go with a thicker sheet than I usually work with for this project and the cleaver project too. Thanks for asking!


----------



## quantumcloud509

Dave Martell said:


> the cleaver project


lus1:


----------



## K-Fed

I love the idea of the butchers knife set. Can I get in line for this? One of each please mr. Martell ;x


----------



## Dave Martell

K-Fed said:


> I love the idea of the butchers knife set. Can I get in line for this? One of each please mr. Martell ;x




I think that we can handle this. Thanks K!


----------



## K-Fed

When will you begin taking deposits for this project?


----------



## Dave Martell

K-Fed said:


> When will you begin taking deposits for this project?




I'll get back to you very soon on this. Thanks for asking!


----------



## cookinstuff

I initially said scimitar, but I think I would like to get in on the set, this is a good thing going on here. Good luck with the project Dave, and thanks for getting this together.


----------



## Dave Martell

cookinstuff said:


> I initially said scimitar, but I think I would like to get in on the set, this is a good thing going on here. Good luck with the project Dave, and thanks for getting this together.




Awesome and thank you Adam!


----------



## DWells

I've been looking for something like this for two years! I even talked to a guy about a project with L&G, but didn't feel the were really up to the task that I had in mind. 

I like Salty's DT profile sketch a lot. I have a 10" Carbon Dexter from approx. 1960 and it is a thing of two-dimensionally convexed beauty. I'd be happy to send you pictures if you are interested.


----------



## Dave Martell

DWells said:


> I have a 10" Carbon Dexter from approx. 1960 and it is a thing of two-dimensionally convexed beauty. I'd be happy to send you pictures if you are interested.



Please do if it's not too much trouble. Thanks


----------



## DWells

I'll send some to you once I get a hold of a decent camera. Thanks for resurrecting this idea Dave!


----------



## stereo.pete

Any updates to the butcher project?


----------



## Dave Martell

I almost hated to open this to answer.....I've been slacking on this project....again


----------



## Lefty

It can be hard to keep up and even harder to stay focused sometimes. I get where you're coming from....


----------



## Mike9

Hours turn into days, days turn into weeks and next thing ya know . . . . it's next year.


----------



## X-JaVeN-X

I"m looking to get a decent boning knife...I'd be interested in getting some more info and blade profile pics whenever this project moves forward. I've never used a scimitar style blade in the kitchen, looks interesting however...


----------



## K-Fed

X-JaVeN-X said:


> I"m looking to get a decent boning knife...I'd be interested in getting some more info and blade profile pics whenever this project moves forward. I've never used a scimitar style blade in the kitchen, looks interesting however...



I've got a soft spot for scimitars and I'm still down for a scimitar boning knife set when this happens


----------



## Dave Martell

I hang my head in shame.....


----------

